# rocker panel Question



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

ok so my truck is over due for a state inspection and the mecanic i use when i can't fix it and has always done my sticker for me gave it a once over for me to tell me what i needed. i knew the rockers were rotting out but hoping it would squeek buy and i'd fix it when i got some money. they didn't so my question is since money is really tight i don't really want to and know it isn't the right way to do it. but if i do the backyard mecanic and fill it with expanding foam and bondo it then paint it. how hard will it be at the end of the winter/spring when i have saved form plowing and can use my motorcycle again and don't need my truck so bad to cut out the rockers and put the new one's in. and were is a good place to get them from everyplace i have found online wants 130-150 a side is this the going rate.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

The body and paint guy I use (and alot of the locak hot rod guys do as well) did that exact repair to his own ecsb chevy. Cut the rot off, clean it, give it a coat of primer or POR-15 or whatever to keep the rust from staring over and then fill it with expanding foam insulation. Clean it up and paint it and leave it alone. 

I got this advice from a guy who stands to amke $1000 in labor off me to do both rockers.

Hopefully doing mine this weekend.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

being the that industry, expanding foam and bondo work great for temp fixes. however bondo loves to attract moisture. it will fix it temporary and not look as bad as it is now. however once it start to show rust again anything that got mixed in with the foam or bondo will rot it out faster the second time around and possibly cost more in the long run. however its a good cheap temp fix to pass inspection.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

FWIW, the rocker rot does not penetrate into the passenger cabin and (at least in MA) is not cause to fail inspection. Mine has been swiss cheese for years, but because its jsut the outer rocker panel, its just ugly.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i dont have to go to inspection with my truck in IL so i dont know whats expected, however i do know that it could rot the rocker backer after a little while if moisture gets in there.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

In Maine, any rust that can be MADE, ie: push a finger through, into a hole fails inspection. The ole foam and bondo trick will work just fine. It will be all rusted out again come spring of course, but it wont really make it any harder to cut out and replace. Go for it, gotta have that new little blue sticker lol.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a very popular repair around these parts, ayuh.....


----------



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks guys i just wanted to make sure that it would pass and hide and that i wouldn't somehow make it alot harder to replace and i don't care how long it lasts cause i plan on fixing it right come spring but like i said it got cold fast and riding my motorcycle is alittle cold! and i don't know if they have friends in high places or buy illegal stickers but i see tones of rockers way worse then mine but i don't mind covering it up for now cause it looks like crap


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*Rocker panel ..or did you say ruster panel..LOL*

just my 2 cents of of rusty rockers.....aka ruster panels...LOL


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

my brother can get super thick rockers for about 60 bucks a side...my rockers are completely gone and i'm going to have him replace them soon.. Why do it twice cheap when you can do it right once???? Just saying.


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

What you want to do will work til you get the money from plowing. We used foam and bondo for temp. fixes all the time.


----------

